# Zalman Reserator 1 V2 - da geht was wenn man es richtig macht...



## Floh (10. Januar 2014)

Mein Reserator 1V2 hatte nun wirklich nicht genug Kühlleistung für mein System, aber ich hatte keine Lust mein lüfterloses System aufzugeben. Deswegen wollte ich das Gerät ein wenig tunen um so etwas mehr Leistung herauszukitzeln.
Bekannt sind die Grenzen der internen Pumpe, die musste also schon mal weichen. Eine gebrauchte HPPS Plus konnte ich in der Bucht schießen.
Genauso bekannt ist dass Zalman nicht dafür sorgt dass das Wasser in dem Behälter halbwegs zirkuliert sondern diesen nur als großen Ausgleichsbehälter betreibt. Von dem Schlauchmod hatte ich gelesen, mein Gedanke war jedoch, das warme Wasser möglichst zu zwingen an der Außenwand hochzulaufen um eine echte Kühlung zu schaffen. Erster Gedanke: Wir stellen in der Mitte ein langes Kupferrohr hin, mit dem wir oben abgekühltes Wasser ansaugen (Füllstandsschwankungen müssen beachtet werden, also nicht zu lang). Dann dachte ich: Vielleicht kann man den Weg des Wassers ja noch verlängern. Also zweite Überlegung: Wir setzen an das Kupferrohr außen eine Spirale, damit das Wasser schön im Kreis läuft. Die Spirale baut man, indem man sich runde Kupferbleche mit einem Loch in der Mitte macht, diese radial einschneidet und aufbiegt. Aus 15 solcher Ronden entsteht dann eine Spirale mit 30 mm Steigung, 90 mm außen und 28 mm innen.
Nun, Kupfer stellte sich als viel zu teuer heraus. Alleine die Ronden hätten 75 Euro gekostet - dafür bekomme ich schon einen vernünftigen Radi...
Also marschierte ich zu unserer Ausbildungsabteilung mit ein paar Zeichnungen in der Hand, und die bauen mir die Spirale jetzt aus Aluminium.

Meine neue Kühlung wird dann so aussehen:
Modifizierter Zalman Reserator 1 V2 - HPPS Plus - EK Water Blocks Supreme HF (Intel i5 4570 3,6 GHz) - EK Water Blocks Fullcover für Radeon HD 7870.
Eine Temperaturanzeige von Innovatek habe ich mir auch noch bestellt, um mal zu sehen was da überhaupt an Temperaturen auftritt. Sollte es so noch nicht genügend Reserven haben liegt noch ein 360er Radi bei mir den ich auch gebraucht bekommen habe, den könnte ich noch integrieren.

Im Anhang ein CAD-Screenshot von dem Innenleben. Modifikationen am Reserator sind fast keine notwendig, man entfernt nur die Pumpe und schließt den Kabelzugang. Mit einem kurzen Stück Schlauch welches an das Innenrohr angeschlossen wird stellt man den Kreislauf her. Sicherlich wird die Spirale außen an der Wand des Reserators nicht komplett abdichten, aber das muss sie auch nicht. Eine bessere Zirkulation und Konvektion und somit bessere Kühlleistung wird man allemal erreichen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht interessiert sich ja der eine oder andere dafür. CAD-Modelle (STEP oder Parasolid oder SolidWorks) auf Anfrage (PN)


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (10. Januar 2014)

Sieht schon mal sehr cool aus, bin gespannt auf Bilder vom fertigen Produkt


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Januar 2014)

Ich würde die Laufrichtung ja umkehren und ob das mit Alu nun soviel billiger wird... (guter Korrosionschutz ist jetzt auf alle Fälle noch wichtiger, als vorher)
Einfacher hättest du den Effekt vermutlich mit einem dicken Rohr erreicht, dass nur 1-2 mm Luft zur Außenwand lässt. Dann entspräche der Aufbau letztlich einem Cora HF mit integriertem AGB (das Innere des Rohres)


Aber schön, das mal wieder jemand was bastelt


----------



## Floh (13. Januar 2014)

Alu ist schon pro kg deutlich günstiger als Kupfer, aber wenn ich nicht ein paar Azubis hätte die das quasi für lau machen wäre es wohl schon ein wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden. Wichtig wenn man überhaupt Alu machen will ist dass man die Möglichkeit hat es zu schweißen, weil Löten mit Hausmitteln nicht geht (zu hohe Wärmeableitung). Was den Korrosionsschutz angeht bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher. 
Die Idee hinter der Spirale war, dass das Wasser einen längeren Weg nimmt an der Aussenwand entlang als nur "gerade hoch". Ob das einen Unterschied macht weiß ich auch nicht. Ich versuche gerade noch einen defekten weiteren Reserator zu erstehen um damit noch andere Spielereien auszuprobieren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Januar 2014)

Der längere Weg ist sicherlich etwas wert. Wie gesagt lohnt es sich aber noch mehr, wenn man die dicke der Wasserschicht weiter reduziert und die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit am Rand steigert. Bei deinem Entwurf muss das Wasser zwar einmal an der gesamten Wand entlang, aber in einem sehr breiten Strom - gut möglich, dass nur die äußerste Schicht dabei richtig abkühlt.
Mit "günstiger" bezog ich mich übrigens nicht explizit auf Kupfer, sondern z.B. auch auf diverse Kunststoffe.


----------



## Floh (13. Januar 2014)

Ja da hast Du schon Recht, wobei ich denke dass es auf jeden Fall besser wird als vorher und besser als Schlauch-Mod. Den Innendurchmesser habe ich mit 28 mm gewählt weil es als Kupferrohr verfügbar war UND zwischen den serienmäßigen Ein- und Auslass passt. Kunststoff habe ich auch in Betracht gezogen. Würde Zalman was an dem Reserator machen wäre Kunststoff auch die beste Lösung, ein Spritzgussteil als Einleger wäre relativ günstig und würde auch warm gegen abgekühlt etwas isolieren. Das in Kunststoff zu machen hätte für mich aber bedeutet entweder Kunststoff schweißen oder kleben - Ersteres hab ich seit zehn Jahren nicht mehr gemacht und letzterem traue ich nicht über lange Zeit. Und als Halbzeug (Rohr oder so) ist Kunststoff für Normalverbraucher auch nicht günstig. In ein paar Jahren kann man sowas vielleicht einfach aus seinem 3D-Drucker rauskriegen, und sogar in dauerhaltbar.
Man könnte alternativ über eine Konstruktion in dieser Art nachdenken:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da wäre dann das Rohr innen Durchmesser 70 mm. Man müsste dann den serienmäßigen Einlass mit einem Schlauchstück durch das Rohr bringen, damit es in der Spirale landet. Die Steigung habe ich bei dieser Version auf 20 mm reduziert, das Zeug läuft also 25 mal rum. Der Querschnitt ist somit 8 x 18mm. Im Inneren saugt dann der serienmäßige Ausgang aus dem großen Rohr ab.
Diese Version könnte man auch komplett durch Drehen anfertigen, entsprechende Drehbank vorausgesetzt und ein Rohr mit 90x10 (Aussen x Wandstärke) von 500mm Länge.
Hat man nur 90x5mm müsste man die Tiefe entsprechend verringern, dann wäre der Querschnitt nur noch 18 x 3 mm (immer noch etwas größer als ein Schlauch mit 8 mm Innendurchmesser).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mgutt (11. Januar 2015)

Was ist daraus geworden? Die Idee für ein Upgrade finde ich gut. Ich würde ein POM Rohr mit dicker Wandstärke vorschlagen und außen herum dreht man ein "Gewinde" ähnlich deiner Zeichnung rein oder man macht das aus Acryl-Platten, die man am Ende zusammenklebt.  Nur wie will man das wasserdicht bekommen, damit das Wasser sich nicht einfach den kürzesten Weg sucht. Ein Schlauch klingt da deutlich einfacher.


----------



## VJoe2max (11. Januar 2015)

Die Wasserseite ist nicht die kühlleistungsbestimmende Seite des Reserators . Zwar ist es in Punkto Wärmeübergang prinzipiell kein Fehler die Strömungsgeschwindigkeiten zu erhöhen, um im Idealfall die laminare Grenzschicht aufzulösen, aber das ändert bei einem passiven Konvektor-Radi wie dem Reserator nichts daran, dass nicht mehr Wärme auf der Luftseite abgeführt wird, solange sie nicht aktiv belüftet wird. Da Luft auf´s Volumen bezogen eine massivst geringere Wärmekapazität besitzt als Wasser, gehen jegliche Bemühungen den Wärmeübergang der Wasserseite zu verbessern ins Leere, weil nach wie vor die Luftseite limitiert. Man sollte sich bitte nicht von den reinen Zahlenwerten der spezifischen Wärmekapazitäten täuschen lassen, nach denen Luft mit ca. 1000 Ws/(kg*K) nur vier mal weniger spezifische Wärmekapazität hat als Wasser mit ca. 4180 Ws/(kg*K). Wie die Einheit zeigt, bezieht sie sich auf die Masse. Wer sich nun vor Augen hält welches Volumen einem kg Luft entspricht und welches einem kg Wasser (also 1l), dem wird schnell klar, dass die Luftseite massivst benachteiligt ist, was den Wärmetransport angeht, da hier um Größenordnungen weniger Wärme transportiert werden kann als auf der Wasserseite - selbst wenn letztere ebenfalls nur konvektiert (gut 4000 mal weniger für das gleiche vorbei strömende Wasservolumen). Man muss je nach geographischer Höhenlage bei normalen Raumtemperaturen ca. 1,2m³ Luft an einer Wärmequelle vorbei bewegen, um die gleiche Wärmemenge aufnehmen wie ein vorbei strömender Liter Wasser abzugeben im Stande ist - Wärmeübergänge mal ganz außen vor. Zwar ist es bei Luft leichter die Grenzsicht zu aufzulösen, um wenigsten den Wärmeübergang nicht noch als Hindernis zu haben, aber passiv geht das halt nicht. Solange die Luft nur durch Konvektion an der vergleichsweise geringen Fläche eines Reserators laminar (inkl. Grenzsicht) vorbei strömt, ist die Luftseite dermaßen kastriert, was den Wärmeabtransport angeht, dass jegliche Verbesserungen des Wärmeübergangs an der Wasserseite wirkungslos verpuffen. Da außen ohne aktive Belüftung nun mal ausschließlich freie Konvektion herrscht, ist und bleibt der Reserator ein sehr schwacher Radiator - selbst wenn man die Wasserseite noch so ausgeklügelt verbessert. Die Änderungen die hier zur Diskussion stehen werden deshalb voraussichtlich keinen messbaren Effekt haben. Vor allem werden sie den Radiator aber nicht aus seiner sehr schwachen Leistungsklasse heraus führen. Dafür müsste man schon auf der Luftseite ansetzen. Das ist im übrigen selbst bei aktiven Radiatoren so, denn auch dort limitiert grundsätzlich die Luftseite massivst im Vergleich zur Wasserseite. Deshalb skalieren aktive Radiatoren so stark mit der Lüfterdrehzahl, während die Steigerung des Wasserdurchfluss in der Regel keinen messbaren Effekt hat . Allerdings kommt man bei aktiv belüfteten Radiatoren im Vergleich zum Passiv-Radiatoren wie dem Reserator natürlich schon von einem erheblich besseren Ausgangsniveau und trotzdem ist die Luftseite der limitierende Faktor was den abführbaren Wärmestrom angeht .


----------



## mgutt (12. Januar 2015)

Das mag alles sein, aber die Hauptkritik am Aufbau des Reserator ist ja nicht, dass er nicht ordentlich umlüftet wird, sondern, dass die Wärme gar nicht erst im Reserator landet, weil die Pumpe das heiße Wasser direkt wieder selbst abpumpt. Zumindest vermute ich, dass das Wasser in der Nähe der Pumpe heißer ist als am oberen Teil des Reserators. Ich stelle mir das jedenfalls wie bei einem Heizkörper vor. Direkt davor ist es ja auch am wärmsten, während der Rest vom Raum deutlich kühler ist. Die Absaugung sollte entsprechend da sein, wo die Luft den weitesten Weg zurückgelegt hat.

Vermutlich reicht es schon, wenn man dem Reserator eine Mittelwand verpasst, an der das heiße Wasser erst mal aufsteigen muss, und danach dann abgekühlt zu Boden geht. Also ca. so:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das könnte eine einfache Acrylplatte sein, die man wasserdicht mit Außenwand und Pumpe per Silikon fixiert.

Wenn Du allerdings meinst, dass sich die Hitze im Wasser trotz des kurzen Weges gleichmäßig im Gefäß verteilt, dann wird das natürlich nichts bringen.


----------

